# Unregister iPod Serial #?



## audiodesign (Nov 19, 2002)

Anybody know if it is possible to unregister a serial number on an iPod? What happens if you sell it and the person needs it serviced? just curious thanks


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

When transfering AppleCare, just call up Apple and they can help you out from there.


----------



## audiodesign (Nov 19, 2002)

Cool and would the new owner require the original sales receipt when taking it in for service???
Would it matter if it was registered to another person if they have the original receipt? Thanks for all the info


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

To my knowledge Apple should have the serial and warranty period in their system. I know when I took my iMac in for service they had all that info already. I bought it from Best Buy as well, so I think their whole system is unified, no matter where it's sold.


----------



## audiodesign (Nov 19, 2002)

Ok so let's say I didn't know who the original purchaser was but I know for a fact there is still a warranty on it. Could I theoretically still get it serviced?


----------



## audiodesign (Nov 19, 2002)

Oh and I'm talking about Apple's limited one year warranty not extended applecare


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

The warranty is tied to the serial number, so from what I gather, the only need for an address would be to send your iPod back to you, since iPod service is mail-in (except if you go to the Apple Store).


----------



## audiodesign (Nov 19, 2002)

ah I see. Do you know if they would they replace a defective one on the spot?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

It depends on what kind of defect it has, which Genius you get, etc. Also, they might not issue a replacement without the original receipt, or some such proof. They can, and do, hand out replacements though.


----------

